# Victoria Hops



## Shaneygrog (22/11/10)

Hi guys and gals, not much time on this forum for me as yet. I did a search but couldn't find anything on victoria hops. You see, a friend has given me rhizomes of a few types of hops to grow and now that I have a farm I have all the room I need. The cascade and Hallertau Hershbrucker are growing nicely so far, there is even a dead roo buried under the cascade plant so it should grow nicely in coming years.

Anyways, I have a variety labeled victoria and don't know anything about it. What sort of bitterness levels would I expect and any ideas on the flavour profile? Does anyone out there grow or brew with this type of hop? What other types might it be similar to?

One more thing, do you think having a dead roo rotting under my plant will make the cascade more hoppy than usual? Just kidding, thanks all,

Shane


----------



## Kieren (22/11/10)

Never grown or used them but have had a beer brewed by Boston that had them was nice.

Some info here

http://www.hops.com.au/products/australian...s/victoria.html

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=150


----------



## zebba (22/11/10)

Shaneygrog said:


> One more thing, do you think having a dead roo rotting under my plant will make the cascade more hoppy than usual?


Be honest, you don't really want an answer to the "Victoria Hops" question, you just wanted an avenue for that joke, right? I still lol'd though


----------



## Shaneygrog (22/11/10)

Thanks Kieren for the links, and Zebba, you might be onto something....


----------



## MaltyHops (23/11/10)

Shaneygrog said:


> Thanks Kieren for the links, and Zebba, you might be onto something....


As DrSmurto has a 3rd year Victoria plant, he might be able todescribe it best.

T.


----------



## drsmurto (23/11/10)

Boston made an AIPA with it so he would be the best person to describe it. I thought it was quite a nice hop, not as punchy as galaxy but still quite fruity. 

I have ~80g of Victoria to use in my run of homegrown hopped beers. Its next on the brew list.


----------



## Effect (23/11/10)

The little creatures brown ale used all Aussie hops - IIRC topaz was used late - and Boston said to me that he felt that they had strong similarities, so that could be a starting point for you - best to wait for Boston to reply to this thread though.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Shaneygrog (23/11/10)

Or.........just wait till I get a crop and try it for myself. The cascade with the roo under it is really growing now with the warm weather as it has been real slow so far.


----------



## manticle (23/11/10)

Shaneygrog said:


> One more thing, do you think having a dead roo rotting under my plant will make the cascade more hoppy than usual? Just kidding, thanks all,
> 
> Shane



No but your roo pie will be rooted.


----------



## drsmurto (24/11/10)

Sampled Bostons all Victoria 'APA' last night at a BJCP study session.

The aroma and flavour of the hop jumped out at me straight away - loquats.


----------



## Frank (24/11/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Sampled Bostons all Victoria 'APA' last night at a BJCP study session.
> 
> The aroma and flavour of the hop jumped out at me straight away - loquats.



Also a bit of Peach character coming through, once ferment was finished and I was drinking the Hydro samples it reminded ey of Peach Cooler. The Peach character is starting to fade a bit now, but the beer was also 5 months old. I guessed the AA at 12% but after trying this again last night would probably estimate at 10%.
Loquats was definitely strong last night, I was also getting a slight Honey flavour, but feel that was more of a Pacman influence.


----------



## Effect (24/11/10)

awww...now I want to try some victoria! oh wait - I have some growing in my backyard! YES!


----------



## drsmurto (24/11/10)

The Victoria edition in my home-grown hop series is to be brewed this weekend based on the tastes last night. 

I think the spiciness i get from ~20% rye will go well with the hops. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Murcluf (24/11/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Sampled Bostons all Victoria 'APA' last night at a BJCP study session.
> 
> The aroma and flavour of the hop jumped out at me straight away - loquats.



Sweet I love loquats, cant wait to have a go at it ithink I go along the lines of a few smash beers with this next years crop.


----------

